# Finished Project - Coffee Table and End Tables



## beaner5463 (Mar 13, 2013)

First post to the forum and figured I would post a few pics of a couple projects I just finished up making out of used pallets from the business that I work for. 

Pallets came in from South American with our winter seed corn on it and I took a home to see what it would look like and was quite interested in its color and grain pattern. Guy at work said after I brought a few of the pieces in after plaining them down and had asked if I could build him a coffee table and end tables. Now if I have enough wood he is wanting a small tv table/center made out if it and if I have enough possibly a book stand as well. 

But other wise enjoy.


----------



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice. How did you assemble the coffee table top? Did you just router the edge post-assembly?


----------



## beaner5463 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah everything was routered after it was assembled, bottom is held on by small 90 degree metal angles that just happened to work out great. That was the hardest part was trying to figure out was how was I going to get the bottom on. Just happened to stumble on them when I was walking the hardware part of store and thought that it should work out pretty good for what I was doing. 

Got the top assembled by biscuiting #20 biscuits and then glue together and then took back to back room to belt sander to get rid of any obscurities. Each section was cut to width at 15" so they could be planed down after being glued together.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Everything looks good. I just hope you don't have a problem with the center panel of the coffee table splitting. A lot of times when you join wood perpendicular it prevents wood shrinkage and the wood will split. It's kind of like the breadboard ends on a table top. The ends are just fastened with screws without any glue so the wood is allowed to move.


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Pretty impressive example of re-purposing. Are the wood species all the same ? Pine ?


Great job by-the-way.


----------



## beaner5463 (Mar 13, 2013)

As far as i know all the pieces were about same, if they werent I tried to segregate them out and tried not to use them. 

After planing down I knew it was not pine, but when ran through the table saw the blade at the time burned the wood and when it did this it reminded me how the blade burned the cherry that we ran through it. It has a real distintive rediness color to it. I thought maybe a Chilian Cherry or something in that nature. Never have really been able to find out what type of wood it is.

The reason why I say Chilian Cherry is because we have seed corn grown in Chilie and that is what made me think of this, but trying to google it and really didnt find anything with any good pictures.


----------



## Madii (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow! Wow! Wow! Those are amazing!


----------



## Madii (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh ****** a cheap inexpensive tool to add to your shop is the varathane wormholer and distresser. It works great for distressing I've tried the other methods with chains etc. this just seems to do best!


----------



## beaner5463 (Mar 13, 2013)

Madii said:


> Oh ****** a cheap inexpensive tool to add to your shop is the varathane wormholer and distresser. It works great for distressing I've tried the other methods with chains etc. this just seems to do best!



Can you provide some links of where I can look this tool up at. Don't have time right now to look it up, got to get to bed so I can get up for work, got to love third shift!!!

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dent33 (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks great! I love the design of the coffee table!


----------



## beaner5463 (Mar 13, 2013)

Dent33 said:


> Looks great! I love the design of the coffee table!


 
It took soom time trying to figure out how to get a shelf on the lower part of the table. Guy at work was wanting a shelf and I was finally able to figure out how I was going to to do it. After walking through the hardware section I found small 90 degree angle braces that I screwed into the legs and then one into the shelf. 

Was a lot easier to do once I figured out how I was going to do it!!


----------

